
KIST researchers conceive EV battery materials that could double driving range - finphil
https://nuadox.com/post/190949985212/ev-battery-materials-2-x-driving-range
======
jumasheff
It's cool to hear this, but couldn't find any mentions on their official
website:
[https://eng.kist.re.kr/kist_eng/?sub_num=3559](https://eng.kist.re.kr/kist_eng/?sub_num=3559)

